# The Chaos Of Stress, Where can this be?



## krizoek (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a impromptu I recorded some months ago. What do you all think about it?
One day from a stressful period of work, overtime. Tired and cant hold my eyes open, I start to play without notes. And after some time, I started to play something wich I longed for to be recorded. And I put on a recording device, and hoped for something of my playing to be recorded. (sorry for the bad recording), don't know what hapend with the volume for the leftside, one may barely hear it. But here it is:

http://www.mb.cx/music/krizoek%20-%20First%20Impromptu%20-%20Modern%20Variation%20-%20The%20Chaos%20Of%20Stress,%20Where%20Can%20This%20Be.mp3


----------

